

Google, Microsoft Map Brazil's Favelas - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/articles/google-microsoft-expose-brazils-favelas-1411659687

======
rjcz
It would be nice to link to an article anybody can read.

I can only suspect it's Google Maps vs. Bing Maps - the latter are simply from
OpenStreetMap project in which case it's nothing new.

